# Version 2.3.3



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

Just manually updated to version 2.3.3 (431100003).  Has anyone else?  If so, do you know what this update is supposed to fix?  Thx.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

I am gonna update it now


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Someone was saying that Kindle CS had told them that it would fix slowness issues from the 2.3 update.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Don't forget that you will probably not be able to update if you have any hacks installed... and if you do choose to update, you won't be able to install any hacks until updated files have been released.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Jason, I was able to update then put my screensaver hack back and it's working. I don't have the font hack so I'm not sure about that one.

Melissa


----------



## bbz (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks for testing the screensaver hack Melissa, i sure wasn't going to!  it works for me too.

for some reason whispernet gave me 2.3.2 which installed quickly and then doing 2.3.3 manually took a while.  i'm guessing the 2.3.2 update is tiny so amazon can save on wireless charges but i have no idea what either does.  both seemed to alleviate some of the the terrible dx slowness that 2.3 gave us.  but ironically last night i deleted my topaz books and everything in my index folder and spent hours reindexing so it was already better for me.  for the record, just returning to the index screen could take 10 seconds.  after reindexing just a few seconds, and after 2.3.3 it's even faster.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Has anybody tested it with the don't hack? I suppose I could. I'll try to do it in the morning. I have a BRAT sleeping on my lap at the moment.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Has anybody tested it with the don't hack? I suppose I could. I'll try to do it in the morning. I have a BRAT sleeping on my lap at the moment.


My guess is that the font hack will work if the screen hack does, as I believe they both use the same underlying installation code. However, I'm going to wait until someone else confirms it, as while the screen-saver hack is a nice-to-have thing, the font hack is really important to me for basic functionality of the Kindle.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

I can report that the font hack can be reinstalled after the 2.3.3 update.

Here's where to find the update: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200324680

Uninstalled screensaver hack
Uninstalled font hack

Installed 2.3.3 update

Reinstalled screensaver hack
Reinstalled font hack

Now to go find out if this update will make me read faster or will I still have to fork over some money to Evelyn Wood.


----------



## kindlekillsipad (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm having problems with the 2.3.3 software upgrade on my global wireless Kindle 2. After installation the mp3 feature has begun to have a sound "glitch" while playing. It will be playing along fine for a few seconds and then it sounds as if the music stopped for split second. Very annoying. Has anyone else had any problems? Also, does anyone know if it's possible to jump back to version 2.3. All was fine before the upgrade.

Thanks,
T


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

You are not normally able to go backwards after a firmware update... I'd contact Customer Service regarding your mp3 problem though.

Glad to hear that the font & screensaver hacks remain compatible with the new firmware, that's great!


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

So far it's working well for me, fonts, screensavers and all...


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

It seems much faster now for start up for my Kindle DX.  Thank goodness.  After that earlier update, my Kindle was acting a bit like a nook.  Now it is behaving more like a Kindle.  Thanks for the link for the update page.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

kindlekillsipad said:


> I'm having problems with the 2.3.3 software upgrade on my global wireless Kindle 2. After installation the mp3 feature has begun to have a sound "glitch" while playing. It will be playing along fine for a few seconds and then it sounds as if the music stopped for split second. Very annoying. Has anyone else had any problems? Also, does anyone know if it's possible to jump back to version 2.3. All was fine before the upgrade.
> 
> Thanks,
> T


My K2 (US) has always had that problem from when I first got it 10 months ago or so. It's very intermittent on mine, but certainly irritating when it happens. As I had no intention of using it as a music player, I never really pursued the matter.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

AppleBlossom said:


> Just manually updated to version 2.3.3 (431100003). Has anyone else? If so, do you know what this update is supposed to fix? Thx.


Thanks for posting about the fact that you updated manually, because when I check yesterday Amazon didn't have the new version up yet. I am updating it manually right now. thanks again
Jodi


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> I can report that the font hack can be reinstalled after the 2.3.3 update.
> 
> Here's where to find the update: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200324680
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I've successfully updated my K2(US) to 2.3.3 with the screen-saver and font hacks.


----------



## susie539 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for the link, this was my first time updating.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I"m going to have to use mine a little longer, but it almost seems slower with the 2.3.3 update.  I never had a problem with the 2.3 update, but I like to keep my Kindle software up to date completely.

Oh, well.


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

jah said:


> Thanks for posting about the fact that you updated manually, because when I check yesterday Amazon didn't have the new version up yet. I am updating it manually right now. thanks again
> Jodi


Your welcome, Jodi. I do notice less sluggishness, as others have mentioned, on page turns and mouse moves.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I know I checked a few days ago when this first came up and my DX was at 2.3.  It's now at 2.3.2.  I left WN on all night last night so I think I'll do a manual update to 2.3.3.  What the heck, right?


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

AppleBlossom said:


> Your welcome, Jodi. I do notice less sluggishness, as others have mentioned, on page turns and mouse moves.


Me too


----------



## vtwin (Jan 7, 2010)

Everyone,

I am trying to do a manual update my current version is 2.3 (399380047) .  Which file am I supposed to download from Amazon?  I have a K2 model.  Sorry, I meant which file to download (Kindle US wireless or Kindle Global wireless)?

Thank you....


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

vtwin - go back up a few posts to davem2bits and he has a link for you to go to.

I went to Amazon yesterday after someone mentioned 2.3.1 and low and behold found 2.3.3.  I downloaded all by myself    Only thing I have noticed is the battery seems to be much better, but I was watching the Opening Ceremony last night and did not read much, nor have I read much this morning.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

davem2bits said:


> I can report that the font hack can be reinstalled after the 2.3.3 update.
> 
> Here's where to find the update: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200324680
> 
> ...


It was sort of weird, last evening the kindle support software update page had 2.3 as the last one, but when I clicked to download. What downloaded was 2.3.3 . I did the update yesterday evening, and with fingers crossed, put the font hack back on the kindle with the 2.3.3 and it worked. I was really surprised!


----------



## Joey (Feb 13, 2010)

Have updated the 2.3.3 version, but what's new in this version?  Is there anyway we could know?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

The update time is much better with 2.3.3.  I'm not seeing that annoying 'opening' comment between screens ....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Updated without any problems. Don't see any differences at all. Maybe it will improve battery life. Mine's been pretty bad since 2.3


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Joey said:


> Have updated the 2.3.3 version, but what's new in this version? Is there anyway we could know?


I've seen 2nd-had reports that it fixes some performance issues introduced by the 2.3(.0) update, but I've not found any official change log.


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

I have completely reset my K2 and continually have tried to install the 2.3.3 upgrade.  I have the Kindle Global.  It fails at about 25% install and then restarts.  I have 2.3 (399....) currently.  Amazon CS says I am doing it correctly.  I downloaded the bin file.  Copied it to the Root Directory (same one as AUdible, Docs, etc.)  Disconnect, Upgrade, etc.  Always fails.  Can anyone help me?  Appreciate it.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Granvillen said:


> I have completely reset my K2 and continually have tried to install the 2.3.3 upgrade. I have the Kindle Global. It fails at about 25% install and then restarts. I have 2.3 (399....) currently. Amazon CS says I am doing it correctly. I downloaded the bin file. Copied it to the Root Directory (same one as AUdible, Docs, etc.) Disconnect, Upgrade, etc. Always fails. Can anyone help me? Appreciate it.


I assume you downloaded the correct (Global) bin file? Do you have any font or screensaver hacks installed. I always remove all of those before I install a new update, just in case.


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

I completely reset my Kindle, back to Factory defaults.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Granvillen said:


> I completely reset my Kindle, back to Factory defaults.


I don't think that will remove the hacks, though, since the Kindle thinks they are the baseline software.


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks, I forgot I have installed the Font Hack.  Uninstalled it, and got my upgrade


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Mine had been sluggish since updating to 2.3 but after updating last night it's working perfectly. I was getting the "opening" message every single time and it's gone now 

Melissa


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

vtwin said:


> Which file am I supposed to download from Amazon? I have a K2 model. Sorry, I meant which file to download (Kindle US wireless or Kindle Global wireless)?


Turn on Text-to-Speech. If you hear american, you have the US model, if you hear some furen language, you got one of them global models.

Just Kidding.

See the thread to help identify your Kindle: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,18209.0.html


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

I haven't updated yet.... not sure if I can be bothered to be honest hehehehehe


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

I have a new K2 International....will I be able to still use the screensaver hack for 2.3 if I upgrade to 2.3.3 please?

Thanks in advance


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

Anso said:


> I have a new K2 International....will I be able to still use the screensaver hack for 2.3 if I upgrade to 2.3.3 please?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes, both the screensaver and the font hacks work with this update. It wasn't a major update so the hacks don't have to be updated yet.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Just finished updating and re-installing the font & screensaver hacks... thanks to the early pioneers who lead the way, because I sure wasn't going to risk my hacks by trying it first! =)


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

raven312 said:


> Yes, both the screensaver and the font hacks work with this update. It wasn't a major update so the hacks don't have to be updated yet.


Thank you!


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm having trouble updating to 2.3.3 on my Kindle 2 (US).  I used the latest uninstall to remove screensaver hack,  but it still shows up under settings ast +SSi 0.1 and when I tried to manually install 2.3.3 I got an error message and I'm still at 2.3 . I removed fonts hack first, and that does not show up now at bottom of settings screen.  I even did a restore to factory default, but after that I still see the now dreaded + SSi 0.1 . Heather D, are you here?  Thanks for trying to help on Twitter and inviting me here....


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

Didn't notice when my DX went from 2.3 to 2.3.2, but just to make sure I could, I manually installed an update for the first time. So my DX is now running 2.3.3, and I have no idea exactly what difference it makes. But my blogs were not updating daily, and as soon as I updated, my Kindle connected and downloaded all the updates. So at least I'm happy with that.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

How do we uninstall the fonts?  I forget!  Do I just drop the unistanll file into the Kindle icon on the desktop?  Or what?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's about it, DYB. . . .just make sure you're using the proper uninstall file for your Kindle version.  Plop it in the root, go to home, menu, settings, menu and "update your kindle" should be clickable.  It'll take a little while.  When it's uninstalled you do basically the same thing with the 2.3.3 bin file from Amazon.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks Ann!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> I'm having trouble updating to 2.3.3 on my Kindle 2 (US). I used the latest uninstall to remove screensaver hack, but it still shows up under settings ast +SSi 0.1 and when I tried to manually install 2.3.3 I got an error message and I'm still at 2.3 . I removed fonts hack first, and that does not show up now at bottom of settings screen. I even did a restore to factory default, but after that I still see the now dreaded + SSi 0.1 . Heather D, are you here? Thanks for trying to help on Twitter and inviting me here....


Len, hopefully we can get you straightened out.

Double check and make sure you're using the K2 screensaver uninstall. A lot of times, the problem is accidentally using the k2i or even dx version. Also, make sure you're using the one for the screensaver and not running the font uninstall again. Sounds simple, but again, it happens a lot.

You don't usually need to, but you may want to remove the screen_saver file as well. I'd copy it to my computer and then delete it from the Kindle itself.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Heather, I'm using the uninstall file from your tweet - http://j.mp/aWDipv - and downloading Update_kindle2_restore_default_screen_savers.bin . Is that the one I want?


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

After copying Update_kindle2_restore_default_screen_savers.bin to Kindle root level, disconnecting, running Update Your Kindle, it came back with +SSi 0.1 still showing at bottom of settings page. 

I have a Windows machine I can use - have been doing everything on Macs so far.  Might that give me another way to solve this?

Thanks, Heather...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You want to download

http://www.charles-reace.com/Kindle_Hacks/by_device/all_hacks_k2.zip

unzip that and use the screensaver uninstall in that file.

I think the uninstall file you're trying to use is for versions prior to 2.3.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Updating now.  I'm hopeful....  Update successful.  Bar graph moving along beneath that lovely tree.    Moment of truth:

TA - DA!

Thanks VERY much, Heather!  Looks like I'm now ready to install 2.3.3 . I'm a very relieved camper!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm glad that worked for you Len. I figured it would be easier to figure it out over here where I'm not limited to 140 characters.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Heather, I feel sheepish that I got into such a panic when I couldn't uninstall the hack.  The timing of your help was providential, an answered tweet, so to speak.  And I loved your "Come on over to Kindleboards and we'll get this figured out."  Yes indeed. Kindleboards forever.  

I'm drafting my Tech Tip for next week's podcast to chronicle your helpful kindness.  Thanks again...  Len


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Granvillen said:


> Thanks, I forgot I have installed the Font Hack. Uninstalled it, and got my upgrade


Great. Glad you got it to work.


----------



## scottder (Jun 26, 2009)

Worked like a charm for me. I am taking this as a chance to go over available fonts again. When switching say from droid to liberation, do I need to do uninstall or can I go right from one font hack to another?

Scott


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You can just install the new font without uninstalling the previous one first.


----------



## scottder (Jun 26, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> You can just install the new font without uninstalling the previous one first.


ahh, perfect. Thanks!

Scott


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I manually updated to 2.3.3 after uninstalling the font hack.  Then, I reinstalled the font hack and it's working fine.

Two major improvement I've noticed immediately witht eh 2.3.3 update:

1.  Opening a book is faster, without the "opening" screen

2.  Formatting complaint that I had after the 2.3 update has been corrected.  I contacted Amazon feedback about this and posted about it right after the 2.3 update.  The full justification (even margins on both sides of text) was leaving huge spaces between words - I mean really big, distracting spaces.  This was not a problem under the 2.0.3 update but appeared for me only after updating to 2.3.  Now, with 2.3.3, the text is still full justified but the spacing is greatly improved.  To prove it to myself, I went back to books I had read where I found the spacing especially bad and it is really improved.  Amazon is paying attention to us, methinks!

Has anyone else noticed this formatting improvement?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I manually updated both my K2 (US) and DH's DX (US). It went well. I agree that my K2 seems faster. I will be testing it more tonight.
EDIT: No hacks on either one.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Thankyou to those brave people who did the update and risked their screensaver and font hacks not working!    Mine is all done now - except I couldnt remember which font I preferred.  This time I had saved all the uninstall hacks to a folder on my pc and this process took about 5 minutes - last time, I think about 90 minutes!


----------



## fairoasis (Dec 27, 2009)

My Kindle is still showing Version 2.3 +SSi 0.1

What am I doing wrong?  I have used the uninstall file posted in this thread, disconnected from computer, restarted.  Update Kindle is still grayed out and still showing the above version


----------



## fairoasis (Dec 27, 2009)

Attempted again, this time I received, update error.  Arrrgghhhhh!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Installing 2.3.3 will be a piece of cake!  Do the same thing with the update file.  Then you can put your Sleep Picture install file back on if you want. . .


----------



## fairoasis (Dec 27, 2009)

Still no joy.  Updated manually using file from Amazon, still showing Version 2.3 SSi 0.1
Any ideas?


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

fairoasis said:


> Still no joy. Updated manually using file from Amazon, still showing Version 2.3 SSi 0.1
> Any ideas?


I'm not sure where you have gone wrong, but it must be something with the hack as you have obviously not got that removed properly, somehow.


----------



## fairoasis (Dec 27, 2009)

Anso said:


> I'm not sure where you have gone wrong, but it must be something with the hack as you have obviously not got that removed properly, somehow.


That's what I'm thinking. I used the uninstall file: update_screensaverhack-uninstall-k2.bin


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

fairoasis said:


> That's what I'm thinking. I used the uninstall file: update_screensaverhack-uninstall-k2.bin


I hope someone can help you with this as I have only had my Kindle for 2 weeks and I'm really new to this.


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

For those who have the K2i and are wondering if/when to do this...

I can report that I just successfully removed the screensaver hack, got the 2.3.3 update (manually!) on my Kindle, added the screensaver hack back and now have the new update of 2.3.3 with my screensavers on my international Kindle 2 - very happy as I was a bit nervous about doing it


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I am just not sure I am going to go through the trouble of uninstalling my hacks if the software doesn't do much


----------



## fairoasis (Dec 27, 2009)

FINALLY!  I repeated the process 3 more times, and this time it works.  Now I have 2.3.3 with no SSi.  I was either using the wrong uninstall file, or missing a step.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

fairoasis said:


> That's what I'm thinking. I used the uninstall file: update_screensaverhack-uninstall-k2.bin


Do you have a k2 international version? That might be your problem. The link I gave Len last night was for the US version.

Here's the link for the k2i:

http://www.charles-reace.com/Kindle_Hacks/by_device/all_hacks_k2_i.zip


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh good, I'm glad it worked for you.


----------



## scottder (Jun 26, 2009)

I could be crazy, but it certainly feels like it comes back from sleep faster. Also feels like page turns are a spot faster.

Scott


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

A little off-topic but.. OMG!! ... I LOVE the font hack!  _(I tried to avoid this but I just had to try it out -- and the links in this post pointed me to what I needed to know.)_


----------



## scottder (Jun 26, 2009)

KimberlyinMN said:


> A little off-topic but.. OMG!! ... I LOVE the font hack!  _(I tried to avoid this but I just had to try it out -- and the links in this post pointed me to what I needed to know.)_


Indeed, when upgrading to 2.33 I saw the original font again, could not get the font hack in fast enough!

Scott


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

scottder said:


> Indeed, when upgrading to 2.33 I saw the original font again, could not get the font hack in fast enough!
> 
> Scott


LOL! Same here! The page looked darker and well, I just didn't like it at all.


----------



## Ottie (Aug 31, 2009)

I manually installed the update yesterday with no trouble at all. I am glad that they fixed the opening screen after you woke it back up from Sleep Mode as its faster that way. Plus being the curious person I am i decided to get the font hack to see what all the fuss was about and Its wonderful.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> A little off-topic but.. OMG!! ... I LOVE the font hack!  _(I tried to avoid this but I just had to try it out -- and the links in this post pointed me to what I needed to know.)_


I know, Kimberly. I couldn't live without my font hack or, as like to call them, 'font enhancements'.

A little more off topic: I love your dog!!!! See my avatar.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

DD said:


> Formatting complaint that I had after the 2.3 update has been corrected. I contacted Amazon feedback about this and posted about it right after the 2.3 update. The full justification (even margins on both sides of text) was leaving huge spaces between words - I mean really big, distracting spaces. This was not a problem under the 2.0.3 update but appeared for me only after updating to 2.3. Now, with 2.3.3, the text is still full justified but the spacing is greatly improved. To prove it to myself, I went back to books I had read where I found the spacing especially bad and it is really improved. Amazon is paying attention to us, methinks!


YAY! I also noticed this after 2.3 and spent a while on the phone with a very helpful and interested (in what I was saying) CS agent, so I feel like I've had a hand in fixing this. I call this (the way it is in 2.3.3 I hope - my battery is low and it won't update until it gets a better charge) "full justification within reason", meaning it will add a certain amount of space between words to try and full-justify the line, but it won't add huge spaces.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm happy to see some of you are experimenting with the Font Hack... it really makes the primary use of the Kindle -- reading -- much more enjoyable!


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

I just bought a K2 last week after dropping and breaking my K1. I had noticed that my K2 was definitely slower to "wake up" then my old K1 had been but didn't know there had just been a software update until I saw this thread. I checked my settings and saw that I only had V2.3 so I manually downloaded and installed the update. I immediately noticed the difference in wake up speed. I'm sure this will improve my battery life too - I had expected the brand new K2 to be much better than my 1.5 year old K1, and had been wondering why it wasn't. 

I just wanted to thank everyone on this board for being such an up-to-date source for all things Kindle! I guess I'll have to check out that font hack next.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

vermontcathy said:


> YAY! I also noticed this after 2.3 and spent a while on the phone with a very helpful and interested (in what I was saying) CS agent, so I feel like I've had a hand in fixing this. I call this (the way it is in 2.3.3 I hope - my battery is low and it won't update until it gets a better charge) "full justification within reason", meaning it will add a certain amount of space between words to try and full-justify the line, but it won't add huge spaces.


Shucks, you got my hopes up but it doesn't seem to be the case. I'm still getting "full justification at all costs" (huge spaces at times). The real test is if you go to the last page of the 4th edition user's manual and change the font size around until you get spaces between the words right before the web link.

Anyone else?


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I still get the "opening" screen if I "wake up" the Kindle from sleep mode while it is in a book.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

OK-- so I am bored so figured I would do the update.  BUt my battery is too low and I get the message to wait until I have a full charge before I update.  Ugh.

Off to get another glass of wine whilest I wait!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

OK- I am all updated.

Many of you will chuckle to know that my computer recently caught a virus and had to be restored so in order to install the font and screensaver hacks, I had to visit my very own "...Hack as Easy as I can get Them" thread!!!  Sometimes the internet is so very useful!!!


----------



## Jason in MA (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok, KDX here. Just updated to 2.3.3 without a hiccup. I do notice that when returning to the home screen my Kindle would sometimes do a "double refresh" on 2.3 -- that no longer seems to happen. It also seems a bit more responsive. I do still get "Opening" after returning to a book from the screen saver, but it's quicker. So all in all, not too much difference, just better performance. I like updates like that. (Now all we need is our tagging/label/folder system!)


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm wondering why we haven't been notified by Amazon about the update.  Last update they sent me an e-mail.  I haven't updated to 2.3.3 yet.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I believe that it is a fairly common practice to notify everyone concerning major software revisions and only notify those who have problems or ask specifically about updates. This is consistent with Amazon notifying us about 2.1, 2.2, and 2.3 but not about 2.3.1, 2.3.2, or 2.3.3.

That would explain why CS mentioned a software update to improve performance to me when I called a few days ago about my K2 not opening books, showing a software version of 0, and before that being very slow. I was not told when it would be released but that it would be soon. When I then asked about when the added organizational features would be released, CS said they were only notified about fixes not enhancements. This is consistent with using major releases for enhancements (notify everyone) and fixes (notify only when calling CS or when someone looks at the software version page).


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I actually emailed CS about notification of updates to those of us that live outside WN areas. they responded to at this time they do not have a system to do that but passed my request on to the developers. its thank you to the kindleboards that I hear that there is updates to be had.
sylvia


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I'm wondering why we haven't been notified by Amazon about the update. Last update they sent me an e-mail. I haven't updated to 2.3.3 yet.


I had gotten an email the last time too. So far I have not gotten an email about this update.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Hmm trying to quote and KB just says Loading...

But Chris mentioned blogs on the DX and mine have been MOST erratic.. sort of updating in some sort of whimsical pattern unknowable to me.

I just installed the update on my DX and then on my K2 and I do see updates for all three blogs at once!  Amazing.    Too soon to tell if anything else will speed up on the DX but if it solves the blog problems, I'm happy.

OK, folders, of course, would be spectacular at first and then just be something that always should have been there all along.. when/if we get those.


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> A little off-topic but.. OMG!! ... I LOVE the font hack!  _(I tried to avoid this but I just had to try it out -- and the links in this post pointed me to what I needed to know.)_


Sorry to go slightly off topic here, but can someone tell me what exactly the font hack does and what makes it so good please? I have only had my Kindle (2i) for just over 2 weeks and love it ( I do have the screensaver hack) so I'm still pretty new to this.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

It simply allows you to change the font used for most of the books displayed on your Kindle. There are several fonts to choose from, although the most popular seem to be Helvetica (sans-serif) and Georgia 2 (serif). They are much bolder than the standard Kindle font, which makes the contrast seem better and improves the overall reading experience.


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

911jason said:


> It simply allows you to change the font used for most of the books displayed on your Kindle. There are several fonts to choose from, although the most popular seem to be Helvetica (sans-serif) and Georgia 2 (serif). They are much bolder than the standard Kindle font, which makes the contrast seem better and improves the overall reading experience.


Thank you


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

I just did this update (not that I necessarily noticed anything wrong) manually with no problems at all. 

there were notes that it deals with PDF sizing better and well, I do a lot of PDFs on my DX so....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

911jason said:


> It simply allows you to change the font used for most of the books displayed on your Kindle. There are several fonts to choose from, although the most popular seem to be Helvetica (sans-serif) and Georgia 2 (serif). They are much bolder than the standard Kindle font, which makes the contrast seem better and improves the overall reading experience.


To clarify. . . . .there are several font styles to choose from, but you can only have one on your Kindle at a time. It's not like you can just switch from one to another mid-book -- at least, not without going back to the computer and reloading a new file and updating the device.

Especially on the smaller screen some of the alternate fonts are a great improvement over the default. Some of the ones for the DX are much larger which makes a normal size "1" as big as a "3" so size "6" is huge. . . .great if you need the larger print. . . . . .


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> To clarify. . . . .there are several font styles to choose from, but you can only have one on your Kindle at a time. It's not like you can just switch from one to another mid-book -- at least, not without going back to the computer and reloading a new file and updating the device.
> 
> Especially on the smaller screen some of the alternate fonts are a great improvement over the default. Some of the ones for the DX are much larger which makes a normal size "1" as big as a "3" so size "6" is huge. . . .great if you need the larger print. . . . . .


Ah...okay so you can't just switch between fonts (without going to the computer and swapping) - I didn't know that, thanks for the extra info 

I don't have the font hack and I'm using my Kindle on the smallest (or sometimes second to smallest) font size. So I wouldn't need the font hack to get a better sized font as such....hrm...to do or not to do?! LOL!


----------



## Moosh (Dec 22, 2009)

Sorry if this has been answered already but do I need to remove my screensaver hack before updating?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Anso said:


> I don't have the font hack and I'm using my Kindle on the smallest (or sometimes second to smallest) font size. So I wouldn't need the font hack to get a better sized font as such....hrm...to do or not to do?! LOL!


You can always try a few fonts and if none of them grab you just take 'em off. When you download the font files -- be careful to get the ones appropriate for your version of the kindle (I'd put them in a dedicated folder on my computer) -- don't forget to get the related "uninstall" file. . . .using that takes you back to the original font.



Moosh said:


> Sorry if this has been answered already but do I need to remove my screensaver hack before updating?


Probably. . . .for 'major' updates that's definitely the case; this is a 'minor' update but I'd do it just to be safe. Be sure you use the "uninstall" file that is appropriate for your Kindle and your software version.


----------



## Camper (Dec 10, 2009)

Just wanted to report that the upgrade to 2.3.3 on my K2i went smooth as silk.  I uninstalled my screensaver hack, ran the upgrade, then reinstalled the screensaver hack.  Figured I'd try another font so installed the Georgia Font hack.  What a difference!

Now, I'm going to see how the upgrade affects my battery life.  I had been keeping wireless off as I'd only been getting 3 days before having to recharge.  I'll letcha know..

Chris


----------



## macuser (Jan 14, 2010)

Here's what I read at Kindle Review:

At the Kindle Forum there are varying reports on what improvements and fixes there are (remember this is all guess-work and not official) -
Fixes for the Kindle DX. 
Faster deletes.
Faster going in and out of sleep mode. 
More precise moves of the 5-way cursor.
3 separate people find the font is Darker.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Moosh said:


> Sorry if this has been answered already but do I need to remove my screensaver hack before updating?


yes, you do need to remove the hack before updating.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Does anyone know if you NEED to do the 2.3.2 update that some reported.
Or can you get full functionality by just doing 2.3.3?


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Has anybody gotten this update yet that had manually done it by chance?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Does anyone know if you NEED to do the 2.3.2 update that some reported.
> Or can you get full functionality by just doing 2.3.3?


I think you can go straight to 2.3.3 . . . . 


MLPMom said:


> Has anybody gotten this update yet that had manually done it by chance?


Not sure what you're asking. . .I did it manually. . . .worked like a charm. Don't know of anyone who has reported receiving it automatically. I did get 2.3.2 automatically at some point. . .which I only really noticed when I went to check and see if I had 2.3.3. . . . . .


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Does anyone know if you NEED to do the 2.3.2 update that some reported.
> Or can you get full functionality by just doing 2.3.3?


I went straight to the 2.3.3, I didn't know there was a 2.3.2 until I'd already updated to 2.3.3 and didn't have any problems.


----------



## kerryland (Dec 27, 2009)

I have not had my Kindle2 that long. How do I know what version is on it? On the bottom of my setting screen, it says 2.2.2. Is that the version running? If not, how do I know if it updated? Thanks.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

I just updated mine myself. It's now 2.3.3


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

vermontcathy said:


> YAY! I also noticed this after 2.3 and spent a while on the phone with a very helpful and interested (in what I was saying) CS agent, so I feel like I've had a hand in fixing this. I call this (the way it is in 2.3.3 I hope - my battery is low and it won't update until it gets a better charge) "full justification within reason", meaning it will add a certain amount of space between words to try and full-justify the line, but it won't add huge spaces.


I completely agree with 'justification within reason, Cathy. Don't you feel powerful? I do!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

vermontcathy said:


> Shucks, you got my hopes up but it doesn't seem to be the case. I'm still getting "full justification at all costs" (huge spaces at times). The real test is if you go to the last page of the 4th edition user's manual and change the font size around until you get spaces between the words right before the web link.
> 
> Anyone else?


I'll try the Users' Manual, Cathy. I sure hope we're not wrong about this. :-(


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kerryland said:


> I have not had my Kindle2 that long. How do I know what version is on it? On the bottom of my setting screen, it says 2.2.2. Is that the version running? If not, how do I know if it updated? Thanks.


Yep. . . that's the version you have. The must current version is 2.3.3 . . .hence the title of this thread.  You can leave WN and wait for it to come down on it's own, or you can go to Kindle Support/Software Updates on Amazon and manually update it.

And, hey, welcome to KindleBoards!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

A quick question, I've installed the font hack and forget which font I have installed. Is there a way to figure that before un-installing? I'm really happy with my font settings (and resistant to change.) Now that my Mac is back and running there's so much to catch with.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

You saved the original unzipped file onto your computer?  If you unzip that it will tell you the font; in any event, simply copy the uninstal bin to your root directory of the kindle and it will be uninstalled.


----------



## parias1126 (Feb 7, 2010)

I just tried to manually install the new update.  I am on a Mac, but really not much different then a PC.  I copied the file over to the Kindle root directory like it says to do.  When I go to Settings, "update your Kindle" is grayed out? I have tried over a few times...even restarted my Kindle.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

parias1126 said:


> I just tried to manually install the new update. I am on a Mac, but really not much different then a PC. I copied the file over to the Kindle root directory like it says to do. When I go to Settings, "update your Kindle" is grayed out? I have tried over a few times...even restarted my Kindle. What am I doing wrong?


Most likely you are using the wrong install file. There is one for the US Kindle 2, one for the International Kindle 2. You need to use the right one for your Kindle.


----------



## parias1126 (Feb 7, 2010)

The file is called kindle2_2.3.3.bin.  I have a K2 so I believe thats the correct one?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You've recently gotten your Kindle, correct? I believe you need to use the international file.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Click the "How?" link under item 2 on this page to help determine which K2 model you have (original "US" version or the newer "global/international" one), if you are not sure.


----------



## parias1126 (Feb 7, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> You've recently gotten your Kindle, correct? I believe you need to use the international file.


Brilliant! Thank you! I would had never guessed. I was getting frustrated! LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have to say, I haven't noticed any difference with the new update. I still get the opening screen and my battery seems to be draining just as quickly.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Me too Heather...


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Cool! If this update will fix the slowness when waking the Kindle up, I am all for it!

Does anyone know if I have to uninstall both the screensaver and font hack one at a time, or can I put both uninstall .bin files together and it will take off both at once?

Nevermind! It looks like it only took 1 of the hacks when I added both, so I had to do each one, one at a time. Anyway, I've got 2.3.3 added and have both hacks back on. The real test will be turning it on for the first time tomorrow after it's been asleep for a long time. I hope it will open faster and won't get stuck in that half-on/half-asleep phase.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

After I dropped the uninstall font and screensaver files for K2(US) and then restarted, the font and ss were still there.  When I restarted it said that it didn't update.  I went ahead and dragged the Amazon K2(US) 2.3.3. file, restarted and got another didn't update message.

I'm just going to leave it as is.  I wasn't having any problems with it before, and it's still working.  The circle spins on the upper left when I wake it up, but it doesn't take long for me to go into a book afterward.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just found the file on Ted San's website for unstalling all K2(US) fonts that were introduced after the last Amazon software update.  Thought I'd saved it before.  I'm still not going to try this again unless I find another uninstall file for the screensavers that work with Amazon software v. 2.3.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I just found the file on Ted San's website for unstalling all K2(US) fonts that were introduced after the last Amazon software update. Thought I'd saved it before. I'm still not going to try this again unless I find another uninstall file for the screensavers that work with Amazon software v. 2.3.


Go to my Kindle Hacks page and look for the "screensaverhack-0.1.zip" link.  It includes the uninstall files.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

I have the K2i and it seems to me the pages turn a bit quicker....  although I thought the pages turned quickly before.  Downloads are a bit quicker.  Waking and putting the Kindle to sleep happens more quickly as does going to the Home screen and also when opening a book.  Other functions like turning the wireless on and off are more instantaneous. I think the cursor may move with a greater speed as well.

Several have reported greater text and screensaver contrast, but I don't really notice a difference from what I had before...  which I was very satisfied with........

Mine was quite speedy before, so the changes are minimal to me, but still very nice.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> After I dropped the uninstall font and screensaver files for K2(US) and then restarted, the font and ss were still there. When I restarted it said that it didn't update. I went ahead and dragged the Amazon K2(US) 2.3.3. file, restarted and got another didn't update message.
> 
> I'm just going to leave it as is. I wasn't having any problems with it before, and it's still working. The circle spins on the upper left when I wake it up, but it doesn't take long for me to go into a book afterward.


If you decide to retry, remember that you can only perform one update at a time. So drop the .bin file for one of the hack uninstalls first, then when that's complete move on to the next, then you can do the actual firmware upgrade from Amazon. After that, re-install your hacks one at a time and you'll be all done in minutes.

Also, just to clarify, after you drop the bin file into your Kindle's root directory, you have to go to your Kindle's home screen, press Menu, choose settings, then press Menu again and choose Update. Simply restarting after copying the bin file won't cause your Kindle to update.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

DD said:


> Quote from: vermontcathy on February 14, 2010, 06:55:43 PM
> Shucks, you got my hopes up but it doesn't seem to be the case. I'm still getting "full justification at all costs" (huge spaces at times). The real test is if you go to the last page of the 4th edition user's manual and change the font size around until you get spaces between the words right before the web link.
> 
> Anyone else?
> ...


I'm just curious, DD, what made you think it was better? Prior to 2.3, some lines would not be flush to the right because doing so would make huge spaces. But then after 2.3, it was full justification at all costs - all lines flush to the right, even if doing so made huge spaces. I see no change after 2.3.3.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

My K2 seems a bit faster waking up and opening books. However saving notes, highlights, and indexing seem to take as long as before. Battery drain seems about the same.


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

Am I the only one who can't notice any difference from the new upgrade? (But then again, my K2i is new, only had it for about 2 1/2 weeks...so I wonder if that might have something to do with it...?)


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Anso - I have not noticed any big changes either.  At first I thought the battery was holding better, but it's not.  Oh well, I'm happy with it regardless, I have my K2i working and I can read on it


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I have to say, I haven't noticed any difference with the new update. I still get the opening screen and my battery seems to be draining just as quickly.


Luv,

Check out this thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,17396.0.html

When I was having a battery drain issue, it turned out to be an index problem.

Good luck.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I wonder if the speed differences are only noticeable when there are a large number of items loaded on the Kindle or a large amount of notes/highlights?

My K2 currently has 595 items. I have several .mbp files (book notes and annotations) that are over 10 KB with five over 50 KB. (The largest is 140 KB but I renamed that one as my K2, pre-update, was painfully slow when trying to read the book with those notes. I have not retested that one. )

I also have some image intensive PDF files. The largest of the PDF files, 16,140 KB, is only 8 pages long. It used to take a few minutes to open but now opens much faster (less than a minute  12 seconds to see the Opening page 5 of 8 message and 32 seconds to see page 5) and changes pages faster (also now less than a minute  [about 40 seconds]). (I may need to take back the last statement. I tried that file again in order to time the page change and my K2 decided to reboot instead.  Second attempt much better. )

Because of my fairly high level of notetaking my K2 is frequently re-indexing the notes file (.mbp) of the book I am reading as well as re-indexing MyClippings.txt. Therefore, I am not surprised that my battery drain is unchanged.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

vermontcathy said:


> I'm just curious, DD, what made you think it was better? Prior to 2.3, some lines would not be flush to the right because doing so would make huge spaces. But then after 2.3, it was full justification at all costs - all lines flush to the right, even if doing so made huge spaces. I see no change after 2.3.3.


The books that I checked were one's that I knew had huge spaces and they are better than I remember. There are still little spaces because the full justification is still there but not those huge ones we were talking about. I did check that last page of the 4th Users' Manual and you are right, huge spaces there. Maybe Amazon corrected something about the books, because I had to bring them over again from archives to check them. I don't know why it is inconsistent??


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

I've noticed since installing the update that I see a lot less of the 'Opening...' and the flushing toilet (spinning circle in a circle) at the top left of the screen.  This is a good thing.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

911jason said:


> If you decide to retry, remember that you can only perform one update at a time. So drop the .bin file for one of the hack uninstalls first, then when that's complete move on to the next, then you can do the actual firmware upgrade from Amazon. After that, re-install your hacks one at a time and you'll be all done in minutes.
> 
> Also, just to clarify, after you drop the bin file into your Kindle's root directory, you have to go to your Kindle's home screen, press Menu, choose settings, then press Menu again and choose Update. Simply restarting after copying the bin file won't cause your Kindle to update.


Maybe that's the problem. I put both uninstall files into the root directory before unplugging and restarting from menu/settings/restart. I'll do it one at a time (when I get to it!).


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Pushka said:


> You saved the original unzipped file onto your computer? If you unzip that it will tell you the font; in any event, simply copy the uninstal bin to your root directory of the kindle and it will be uninstalled.


If this a response to my post, unfortunately I don't have the original file (just had to recover my OS, still trying re-acquire everything.) It's not a big deal, I'll suss which font it is eventually.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> I've noticed since installing the update that I see a lot less of the 'Opening...' and the flushing toilet (spinning circle in a circle) at the top left of the screen. This is a good thing.


 "flushing toilet" made me laugh...never heard it called that before!

But yeah, I agree...things seem to open a bit faster and not just sit there with that thinking circle/flushing toilet. Deleting books goes a LOT faster and the searching seems a bit quicker too. So I think this was a good, helpful update. Now gimme some folders, Amazon!


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

How do I manually update my Kindle to 2.3.3?  I have been watching for it, but nothing yet.  What should the display actually say when updated?

Gene


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

kb7uen Gene said:


> How do I manually update my Kindle to 2.3.3? I have been watching for it, but nothing yet. What should the display actually say when updated?
> 
> Gene


Gene, click the Menu button on your Kindle and select Settings. The version number is displayed at the bottom of the screen. That is the only difference you can see after updates. The current version should be 2.3.3 (431100003).

Instructions on doing a manual update were given on the first page of this thread, but I'll repeat them here. Go to this link. Scroll down to "Applying Kindle Software Updates Manually" (or click the link to that section near the top of the page).

Select the correct file for your Kindle (US, Global, DX US or DX Global) and click on it to download.
Save the file to your computer.
Once the file has been downloaded, connect your Kindle to your PC via the USB cable.
Transfer the downloaded update file to your Kindle, right in the root directory (not inside any of the folders).
When the file has been copied onto your Kindle, eject your Kindle and unplug the USB cable.
On the Home screen, click the Menu button and select Settings.
While on the Settings page, press Menu again, there will be an option to "Update your Kindle".
Let the Kindle update, there will be loading screens and the Kindle will reboot after it has been updated. For a couple of seconds, your Home page will be empty, but then your books will return.

These instructions are also on the Amazon help page.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for going through the instructions again for me.  I will get it done right away.

Gene


----------



## v_dsl_027 (Feb 1, 2010)

HI: Updated my Kindle last night to 2.3.3. My question is can I now delete the upgrade file from the Kindle?


----------



## scottder (Jun 26, 2009)

v_dsl_027 said:


> HI: Updated my Kindle last night to 2.3.3. My question is can I now delete the upgrade file from the Kindle?


It should be gone after the upgrade.

Scott


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I finally just got around to correctly updating my K2 and KDX.  Thanks once again to Charles Reace for the file packages on his website.

One of the things I was doing wrong last time was that I was doing a "restart" after I'd unplugged my kindle each time from the computer.  Was supposed to click "update your kindle" each time!  Duh.

I noticed right away that both kindles are faster at waking up.  I haven't even seen the little circle on the upper left that was there before this update.  Basically it just corrected the slowness that was caused by the November update.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

v_dsl_027 said:


> HI: Updated my Kindle last night to 2.3.3. My question is can I now delete the upgrade file from the Kindle?


Are you asking how to go back to what you had before 2.3.3 ? Because is that is your question, I don't think you can. Or if you can, I've never read anyone explain how.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I finally just got around to correctly updating my K2 and KDX. Thanks once again to Charles Reace for the file packages on his website.
> ...


You're welcome.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I finally just got around to correctly updating my K2 and KDX. Thanks once again to Charles Reace for the file packages on his website.
> 
> One of the things I was doing wrong last time was that I was doing a "restart" after I'd unplugged my kindle each time from the computer. Was supposed to click "update your kindle" each time! Duh.
> 
> I noticed right away that both kindles are faster at waking up. I haven't even seen the little circle on the upper left that was there before this update. Basically it just corrected the slowness that was caused by the November update.


I wish mine would update. The little circle on the upper left drives me crazy. Has anyone got the update without manually updating it?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I am so dumb I cannot do the update manually


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Anne said:


> I am so dumb I cannot do the update manually


What step are you having difficulty with?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> What step are you having difficulty with?


all of it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Anne said:


> all of it.


Oh, dear.

Have you downloaded the proper software update file from the Amazon support page? I believe you have a US only Kindle?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_k2land_rec_update?nodeId=200324680


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Oh, dear.
> 
> Have you downloaded the proper software update file from the Amazon support page? I believe you have a US only Kindle?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_k2land_rec_update?nodeId=200324680


Yes I have downloaded the right file. I have problems finding it and not sure how to get it in the root directory


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Anne said:


> Yes I have downloaded the right file. I have problems finding it and not sure how to get it in the root directory


Well, it should drop into your downloads folder on your PC.... That is the default, unless you have changed it. If it is not there, use the search function on Windows.

Once you have located the file, hook up your Kindle via USB, then simply drag and drop the file onto the Kindle drive. The "root" folder is the topmost folder of the Kindle. (same way as the "C" drive is the topmost drive of your computer).

I assume you have not previously installed the screensaver hack or the font hack on your Kindle?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Well, it should drop into your downloads folder on your PC.... That is the default, unless you have changed it. If it is not there, use the search function on Windows.
> 
> Once you have located the file, hook up your Kindle via USB, then simply drag and drop the file onto the Kindle drive. The "root" folder is the topmost folder of the Kindle. (same way as the "C" drive is the topmost drive of your computer).
> 
> I assume you have not previously installed the screensaver hack or the font hack on your Kindle?


no I have not installed the screensaver hack.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Well, it should drop into your downloads folder on your PC.... That is the default, unless you have changed it. If it is not there, use the search function on Windows.
> 
> Once you have located the file, hook up your Kindle via USB, then simply drag and drop the file onto the Kindle drive. The "root" folder is the topmost folder of the Kindle. (same way as the "C" drive is the topmost drive of your computer).
> 
> I assume you have not previously installed the screensaver hack or the font hack on your Kindle?


Once you drag it and drop the file what do you do?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Anne said:


> Once you drag it and drop the file what do you do?


Then all you have to do is update the Kindle....

Home -> Menu -> Settings -> Update your Kindle.

The software will update, and then the Kindle will restart.

You can then verify your update by going to Settings. The new version will appear at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Then all you have to do is update the Kindle....
> 
> Home -> Menu -> Settings -> Update your Kindle.
> 
> ...


It did not work. I am doing something wrong. I am too tired now. Maybe I will try it another day. If I am lucky my kindle will update on it own. Thank you for trying to help.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Anne said:


> It did not work. I am doing something wrong. I am too tired now. Maybe I will try it another day. If I am lucky my kindle will update on it own. Thank you for trying to help.


Anne,

After you drag the update file into the "Kindle" root directory and properly dismount your Kindle from your computer, and follow the steps Pidgeon gave you to do the update, is the "Update your Kindle" option visible or is it greyed out?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

DD said:


> Anne,
> 
> After you drag the update file into the "Kindle" root directory and properly dismount your Kindle from your computer, and follow the steps Pidgeon gave you to do the update, is the "Update your Kindle" option visible or is it greyed out?


It grayed out. I do not think I got the file in the right place.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Anne,

After you attach your Kindle to your computer via the USB cable, Open "My Computer" on your computer and you should see your Kindle listed as another drive. Double click on it to open your Kindle storage. I think you'll see several folders. If you uploaded the update file correctly, you should see it listed also.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks for this valuable help !!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

FearNot said:


> Anne,
> 
> After you attach your Kindle to your computer via the USB cable, Open "My Computer" on your computer and you should see your Kindle listed as another drive. Double click on it to open your Kindle storage. I think you'll see several folders. If you uploaded the update file correctly, you should see it listed also.


Thank you I will try that  I may wait till I get home tonight. I have to leave for work soon.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

If Update Your Kindle is greyed out, you have almost certainly downloaded the wrong update file. There are four total, one for each Kindle version:

Kindle (U.S. Wireless)
Kindle (Global Wireless)
Kindle DX (U.S. Wireless)
Kindle DX (Global Wireless)

Most often people mix up the US version and the International/Global version.

When you have time, hook up your Kindle to your PC via the USB cable, open it up, and tell us what file you added to the root folder.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks for the info


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> If Update Your Kindle is greyed out, you have almost certainly downloaded the wrong update file. There are four total, one for each Kindle version:
> 
> Kindle (U.S. Wireless)
> Kindle (Global Wireless)
> ...


That may be the problem I do not think I have it in the root folder. I have it under the other 3 folders that were already there.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Anne said:


> That may be the problem I do not think I have it in the root folder. I have it under the other 3 folders that were already there.


When you say "under," do you just mean it is listed _below_ the folder names? That would still be in the root directory.

Generally people list their files in alphabetical order. It would make sense the a file that starts with "update" would be below the existing folders.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> When you say "under," do you just mean it is listed _below_ the folder names? That would still be in the root directory.
> 
> Generally people list their files in alphabetical order. It would make sense the a file that starts with "update" would be below the existing folders.


I just look there are 3 folders Audible, documents and Music under those not really in a folder it says update kindle dx 23.3 under type it says shortcut.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Anne said:


> I just look there are 3 folders Audible, documents and Music under those not really in a folder it says update kindle dx 23.3 under type it says shortcut.


I thought your Kindle was a K2? Is it a DX?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I thought your Kindle was a K2? Is it a DX?


I have both K2 and KDX I have tried to do it on both and put the update in the same place.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Anne said:


> I have both K2 and KDX I have tried to do it on both and put the update in the same place.


But you do understand that the update files are different for the K2 and the DX? You need to have the correct update file on _each device_.

You did put the file in the correct place.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Anne said:


> update kindle dx 23.3 under type it says shortcut.


I just noticed what you wrote here.... This is not correct. It should not be a shortcut file. Instead of dragging and dropping the file onto the Kindle, try copying and pasting instead.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> But you do understand that the update files are different for the K2 and the DX? You need to have the correct update file on _each device_.
> 
> You did put the file in the correct place.


Yes I do have the correct update in the right place. I did not even download the Dx file till right before I was gong to try and do the update. I need to leave for work. I feel I have downloaded the right files.I am sure what wong. Maybe someone can take a screenshot of thiers and I can see how it should look?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I just noticed what you wrote here.... This is not correct. It should not be a shortcut file. Instead of dragging and dropping the file onto the Kindle, try copying and pasting instead.


I think I did copy and past maybe I will try again when I come home.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Anne said:


> That may be the problem I do not think I have it in the root folder. I have it under the other 3 folders that were already there.


Yes, if the "Update Your Kindle" line is grayed-out, there are two possibilities. You either downloaded the wrong update file or you did not put it in the root directory.

The root directory is the one that has a letter in front of it (like your C:/ drive does). It is* not *  one of the folders like the "documents" folder that you see below the root directory when your Kindle is connected via the USB cable.

Just download the correct update file, save it somewhere on your computer, open Windows Explorer, connect your Kindle via USB, find the downloaded update file, drag it to the drive letter (on the left file tree listing) that represents your Kindle Root Directory. See screenshot below:


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

But you do open the root directory in that photo above and then copy the update file into it or drag it into it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> But you do open the root directory in that photo above and then copy the update file into it or drag it into it.


You can, but that is not necessary. You can drag it right to the Kindle icon.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> You can, but that is not necessary. You can drag it right to the Kindle icon.


That makes sense, just like when you are putting a file into a folder. I just haven't done it without opening it first.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

DD said:


> Yes, if the "Update Your Kindle" line is grayed-out, there are two possibilities. You either downloaded the wrong update file or you did not put it in the root directory.
> 
> The root directory is the one that has a letter in front of it (like your C:/ drive does). It is* not *  one of the folders like the "documents" folder that you see below the root directory when your Kindle is connected via the USB cable.
> 
> Just download the correct update file, save it somewhere on your computer, open Windows Explorer, connect your Kindle via USB, find the downloaded update file, drag it to the drive letter (on the left file tree listing) that represents your Kindle Root Directory. See screenshot below:


DD thank you so much. The screen shot helped. I am sure now I do not have it in the right place. I just got home from work. I may wait till tomorrow to try and update again.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I just noticed what you wrote here.... This is not correct. It should not be a shortcut file. Instead of dragging and dropping the file onto the Kindle, try copying and pasting instead.


Thank you for all your help between you and DD I may be alble to do this.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm still wating for my update.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I was sitting here with my DX today and actually had whispernet on (was checking the number of pages for the Feb reading thread) and suddenly it said it was updating and now I'm on 2.3.4 (for DX not DXi).

I had manually installed the last update I was aware of, so this took me by surprise.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

My DX (US) updated via whispernet to 2.3.4 tonight after I uninstalled font hack. I was "shopping" to change fonts at the time and had run through the uninstall, but not got new one on yet. It took the new on no problem though. So now I have 2.3.4 and the font hack.  Can't see anything new.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

After a kazillion back and forths with customer service, I gave up ever getting the original 2.3 update automatically.

One thing I learned is that 2.3.3 is *only* being pushed out to people *with more than one kindle on their account.* That update is being made to improve the sync between devices function.

So if you are waiting for 2.3.3 and you only have one kindle on your account you will *NOT* get this update.

Now...it is important to note the 2.3.3 is the only update being offered for the manual process. You can not step to 2.3. And the 2.3.3 works just fine, even though I only have one kindle.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Magenta said:


> After a kazillion back and forths with customer service, I gave up ever getting the original 2.3 update automatically.
> 
> One thing I learned is that 2.3.3 is *only* being pushed out to people *with more than one kindle on their account.* That update is being made to improve the sync between devices function.
> 
> ...


I have two Kindles and still have not gotten the update.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Anne said:


> I have two Kindles and still have not gotten the update.


Give it time. It should come to you eventually. If you don't want to wait, you can do it manually. If after a couple more weeks you don't receive it, contact customer service to see if they finished their distribution. There is no rhyme or reason to the update process, so there is no way to even guess when you might be scheduled.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Magenta said:


> Give it time. It should come to you eventually. If you don't want to wait, you can do it manually. If after a couple more weeks you don't receive it, contact customer service to see if they finished their distribution. There is no rhyme or reason to the update process, so there is no way to even guess when you might be scheduled.


I tried to do it manually and did something wrong. I am going to wait till the weekend. If I do not get it by then I will try to do it manually again.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Anne said:


> I tried to do it manually and did something wrong. I am going to wait till the weekend. If I do not get it by then I will try to do it manually again.


Customer Services will stay on the phone with you and walk you through the process step by step. They will even wait while it updates and reboots to make sure it completed properly.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Magenta said:


> Customer Services will stay on the phone with you and walk you through the process step by step. They will even wait while it updates and reboots to make sure it completed properly.


Thanks If I cannot do it. I may call customer service.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I did update both my K2 and my DX manually to 2.3.3 but the 2.3.4 just seemed to be waiting for me to have whispernet on and jumped right onto my DX today.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Magenta said:


> After a kazillion back and forths with customer service, I gave up ever getting the original 2.3 update automatically.
> 
> One thing I learned is that 2.3.3 is *only* being pushed out to people *with more than one kindle on their account.* That update is being made to improve the sync between devices function.


Thanks for this. I was trying to do it and after uninstalling my screensaver hack a few times I still couldn't get it to load. But I only have the one Kindle, so yay.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you Pidgeon and DD I finally was able to update my K2. Now I am trying to Update my DX.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Anne said:


> Thank you Pidgeon and DD I finally was able to update my K2. Now I am trying to Update my DX.


Great, Anne! Same thing. Just make sure you use the right update file. Glad it worked for you.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I have 2 Kindles & am still waiting for my update from Amazon as well. I figured that I would get mine sooner with all the people manually downloading their updates.


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey! - It worked - thanks.  But curiously, it seems to have turned ON my wireless subsystem!  (when I bought the unit I was led to believe that there was no 3G). Not that it does me any good - there is no whispernet down here - but it's interesting to note that the coms sub-system seems to be working.  I should probably turn it off and leave it off to save battery.  What a hoot! 

                - Tbb


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Mine didn't download again.  I might have to go the manual route.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm still waiting. I decided if I don't get the download by the 13th, then I'll download it manually. I'll have waited a month by then.


----------

